
Futurist Ray Kurzweil predicts we’ll replace fossil fuels in 20 years - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.straight.com/article-203800/futurist-ray-kurzweil-predicts-we%3F%3Fll-replace-fossil-fuels-20-years
======
melling
In 20 years, if he's right he'll be a genius. And if he's wrong no one will
remember.

How about predicting which technologies will mature in the next five years, so
people can build companies around them now and accelerate progress.

He was wrong about voice technology for 2009. Will that be ready by 2019? Will
consumer robots be here in five years, en masse? Will solar energy be ready in
5 years? Will electric batteries give us the additional range needed so cars
can replace the gas engine? Wearables? Genetics?

------
eip
We had the technology to do it 20 years ago.

"It was all just another system of control"

